
Why Python class syntax should be different - ingve
https://nedbatchelder.com//blog/201905/why_python_class_syntax_should_be_different.html
======
CodeBlack0
The basis of this persons argument is faulty, it seems he doesn't quite
understand how class constuction works in python. His argument seems to me to
be that it looks to much like a function call, but as matter of fact it is
one. Basically it calls the type-function underhood to construct the class...

